# Halo Wars



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 5, 2009)

Demo is up on the marketplace, queuing it now for d/l when I get home.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 5, 2009)

bland.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah pretty much. Nice looking in places, but just a typical RTS without much sparkle. I guess if you love Halo and RTS' (I'm not a big fan of RTS generally) then you might like this...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 6, 2009)

I wanted this to be good, but i just don't think rts games are going to work on the 360. They took a lot of the strategic depth out as a consequence of simplifying the controls: no grouping for instance. The best tactic afaic is teching up to basic vehicles and rushing the enemy asap. Vehicles beat infantry from what i understand which means that unless the enemy can build aircraft quickly (he can't afaict) you get a win. The demo skirmish map is too simple.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 6, 2009)

I loved the first Halo.From what I've seen nowts changed enough for me to buy another one.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 7, 2009)

you should know this is not a fps game.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 17, 2009)

anyone play the demo yet?  worth downloading?  considering buying it?  I've not always been a fan of RTS games, but given its a massive franchise they might make it simple enough for a pleb like me...


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 17, 2009)

I quite fancy the thought of this!

Apparently it's in 1080p too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2009)

Doesn't anyone use the search anymore...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=279229&highlight=Halo+Wars


----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2009)

merged


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 17, 2009)

It's nowt special.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah I'm not a RTS fan (did like Rise of Nations back in the day though) really but this was lovely looking but fairly average from my play of it. It's a free demo so if you're curious you might as well give it ago but RTS' really work better on the PC.


----------



## bmd (Feb 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I'm not a RTS fan (did like Rise of Nations back in the day though) really but this was lovely looking but fairly average from my play of it. It's a free demo so if you're curious you might as well give it ago but RTS' really work better on the PC.



You say it's a free demo, which reminded me of something that I didn't clear up the last time I used XBL and that was that I thought I saw a demo that cost M$ points to download, which is just wrong if true. Was I seeing things or are there demos on there that can only be bought?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> You say it's a free demo, which reminded me of something that I didn't clear up the last time I used XBL and that was that I thought I saw a demo that cost M$ points to download, which is just wrong if true. Was I seeing things or are there demos on there that can only be bought?



Nah it's free. All demos are free from what I've seen.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 19, 2009)

It's been on torrents/newsgroups for the past day or so; downloaded it but I haven't bothered with it yet - only just got round to playing _Street Fighter 4_.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone end up getting this?


----------



## bmd (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got it but AW's comment on this thread has put me off, which is a bit daft I know. I'd love RTS to work on a console though.

Have you got the full game KE?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2009)

Nah, not really that bothered tbh. If it drops to below 20 quid I might be tempted but that won't happen till the end of the year I reckon...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2009)

Well well well, really didn't think it'd go this cheap for quite some time given how Halo games tend to hold their value more than other games (GTA games aside):

Halo Wars (Xbox 360) - £19.98

Just ordered, if it's not all that after extended play should be able to eBay and sell it for a score...


----------

